# Kasteel/Burcht-taal



## ThomasK

Ik vind het interessant om te zien waarop uitdrukkingen gebaseerd zijn, uit welke context ze oorspronkelijk komen. Onlangs dacht ik dat ik een aantal uitdrukkingen en minstens woorden met kastelen en burchten kon verbinden. 

Ik dacht aan uitdrukkingen als:
- bestoken _(met pek ???)_
- zich verschansen (_lijkt toch een verdedigingswal te zijn)_
- de brug opblazen _(maar ja, meer met dynamiet zeker ?)_
- in de bres springen voor _(maar ja, kan even goed met dijken...)
_Maar vermoedelijk zijn die niet zo exclusief aan kastelen of bruggen gerelateerd. Of ... ? Ken je er nog andere ? 

Bij woorden die ook metaforisch gebruikt kunnen worden, zocht ik maar ik vond natuurlijk zaken als _kantelen, borstwering, wal,_ enz., maar zelden lijken die metaforisch gebruikt. Of .. ?


----------



## ThomasK

Geen reacties dus. Het is misschien opnieuw een te brede vraag, maar misschien moet ik eerder vragen naar taal inzake historische vormen van verdediging (waarbij de burcht zeker een middel was). Dan ben ik meer op zoek naar woorden die te maken hebben die historische vormen én die vandaag metaforisch worden gebruikt. 

Toevallig vermeldt 'Het woord van vandaag' *'pech',* en toevallig of niet is dat is verwant met *pek *en dus met *bestoken*. Anderzijds moet ik erkennen dat etymologiebank.nl het woord _pech _als een overname uit het Duits beschouwt, en die toeschrijft aan de studententaal, niet aan de militaire taal of zo.

En als ik er *vazallen *bijhaal, is het het hek van de dam, vermoed ik, al heb ik ook ooit gelezen dat de vazal van de soeverein afhankelijk was omdat hij voor zijn paard als militair tuig aangewezen was op een sponsor, met name de soeverein. Dat zou de basis van de feodaliteit dan kunnen vormen. maar die link vazallen en verdediging is niet te gek, denk ik.


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

Ik kan alleen op de ivoren toren komen.


----------



## ThomasK

Sjonge... Goed idee, maar blijkbaar is die kasteelmetafoor vooral inbeelding van mijn kant... Toch bedankt !


----------



## Sjonger

- Een ridder te voet = bargoens voor platzak
- Het woord 'stormram' wordt ook wel een figuurlijk gebruikt.
- 'Ondergraven' wordt vaak gebruikt, en is toch oorspronkelijk het ondergraven van de verdedigingsmuur, om daar een brand te stichten die de muur zal doen instorten? 
- Je kunt iemand 'belegeren' = met veel mensen constante druk op iemand uitoefenen, maar oorspronkelijk met het aanvalsleger een kasteel/burcht omsingelen en afwachten tot daarbinnen de honger groot genoeg is. 
- In het harnas sterven
- een lans breken voor iets.

Er zijn er vast nog wel meer.


----------



## ThomasK

Sjonger said:


> - Een ridder te voet = bargoens voor platzak
> - Het woord 'stormram' wordt ook wel een figuurlijk gebruikt.
> - 'Ondergraven' wordt vaak gebruikt, en is toch oorspronkelijk het ondergraven van de verdedigingsmuur, om daar een brand te stichten die de muur zal doen instorten?
> - Je kunt iemand 'belegeren' = met veel mensen constante druk op iemand uitoefenen, maar oorspronkelijk met het aanvalsleger een kasteel/burcht omsingelen en afwachten tot daarbinnen de honger groot genoeg is.
> - In het harnas sterven
> - een lans breken voor iets.
> 
> Er zijn er vast nog wel meer.



' Stormram' is zeker prima. 'Belegeren' lijkt mij ook prima, plus: 'een belegerde vesting'. En 'harnas' en 'lans' zijn niet mis, al zou ik die eerder met ridders associëren, maar ja, ik had het zelf al over vazallen, enz. Achteraf lijken ze mij niet echt bij het kasteel te horen. Ik was geboeid door die uitleg inzake 'ondergraven'. Lijkt mij best wel plausibel, maar ik dacht dat het veel breder kon worden geïnterpreteerd.


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

Als de ridders op het kasteel toelaatbaar zijn, kunnen we ook nog _iemand tegen je in het harnas jagen_ toevoegen.


----------



## ThomasK

Na enige overweging zou ik deze niet gebruiken, maar ik denk dat het thema 'riddertaal'  wel een ander zou kunnen opleveren. Ik zal het misschien al even doen...

@Sjonger: ik voegde hierboven nog iets toe in mijn reactie...


----------



## ThomasK

Of nog 
- ... een steekspel tussen partijen
- te vuur en te zwaard
- in het krijt treden voor


----------

